# Motorhome  repairs.. Cádiz,or nearby



## Pauljenny (Feb 11, 2018)

Some poor geezer has turned up on my doostep asking if there's someone nearby who can fix his domestic water pump.
I've found one in Malaga.. But he was not impressed . He talks like Bluebottle from the Goons.
We know we passed a repair place near Barrimeda de Sam Lucar, but can't place it.
Come on, you experts, amaze me .


There's a drink at stake here.


----------



## trevskoda (Feb 11, 2018)

If stuck could he not get one posted and self fit,im sure you could crawl under and sort paul.:scared:


----------



## Pauljenny (Feb 11, 2018)

I'll suggest that, Trev. 
He's just bought the biggest Rapido, I've ever seen  from Brownhills. 2 years old and bits are falling off like  lepers toes.
I've suggested that he takes it in  his tow car to the nearest marina, tomorrow. He says he doesn't speak Spanish.


He's mid 60s and doesn't do the internet, evidently.

My Lancashire neighbour  is asking a similar Question on Fotor mome fun. I've bet that our members are better informed than his lot.
Haven't put this on our sister site, they are all probably at the campsite knobbly knees contest.


----------



## Pauljenny (Feb 12, 2018)

Job done. The Fotormone Fun crowd sent him the coordinates of a repair shop at at Jerez.
I owe my Lancashire neighbour a pint.

I'm heartbroken.


----------



## alcam (Feb 12, 2018)

Pauljenny said:


> Job done. The Fotormone Fun crowd sent him the coordinates of a repair shop at at Jerez.
> I owe my Lancashire neighbour a pint.
> 
> I'm heartbroken.


There is a place at El Puerto de Santa Maria , basically auto electrician who specialise in motorhomes . I posted a recommendation a while back


----------



## Pauljenny (Feb 12, 2018)

Cheers.
But too late..

We've already settled the wager.  Could you please send me the details.... I need a little job doing, too.
:cheers:


----------



## alcam (Feb 12, 2018)

Pauljenny said:


> Cheers.
> But too late..
> 
> We've already settled the wager.  Could you please send me the details.... I need a little job doing, too.
> :cheers:



Actually struggling to find it online . I think it is Puerto caravanas . Almost certain it's on the main drag from the El Puerto Aire going away from town on the other side of the road .


----------



## Pauljenny (Feb 12, 2018)

Ta, I'll have a shufti.


----------



## Pauljenny (Feb 12, 2018)

Caravanas Puerto. 

I'll contact them. Thanks.

Paul.


----------



## alcam (Feb 12, 2018)

Pauljenny said:


> Caravanas Puerto.
> 
> I'll contact them. Thanks.
> 
> Paul.



I had a battery problem , pitched up and got attended to right away . Fault cleared about 40€ I think . Would use them again


----------

